# Phrag. Ely's Colombian Pride (= andreettae x schlimii)



## eteson (Dec 16, 2013)

I am really proud of my first hybrid. Not only for the result but also because it was made involving my two favourite species, andreettae and schlimii. It was named in honour to Colombia the country that has received me as if I were born here.

About the parents, the andreettae comes from the south of Colombia and the schlimii comes from the Central Cordillera.

The result is dominated by andreettae, but has better form, substance, and size.
What I really love from this cross is the staminode... It is almost 80% andreettae and has received the two spots from the schlimii... but pinkish!
The pouch is almost spherical and much bigger than in andreetae...

Now the bad news...
I only have 6 or 7 plants from the first cross. I made the capsule before I started flasking. I did the seed sowing in a longifolium pot, (past century way) and only a few seeds germinated. but the plants developed very quickly.

We do have some flasks in the pipeline of this cross and the reverse but only a few NBS plants.

The results:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2013)

Yay..!?!? 
Very nice. Let me know when you have more available.


----------



## Dido (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks nice and interesting 
Like it


----------



## AdamD (Dec 16, 2013)

Congratulations on the accomplishment! It is a beautiful primary. I love the back story too, overcame some obstacles there! The plant looks strong and happy


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice flower and name....I would be proud of that one too.


----------



## abax (Dec 16, 2013)

The colors are wonderful, but that dorsal is a bit cupped. Is this bloom
fully mature or just opened?


----------



## eaborne (Dec 16, 2013)

Fantastic result and great job! Hopefully some of the others will open more fully.

Do you remember how long it took from pollination to harvest on this one?


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 17, 2013)

Bravo !!!! :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## monocotman (Dec 17, 2013)

Great job.
Very very cute!
David


----------



## Secundino (Dec 17, 2013)

¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 17, 2013)

Excellent results! Now you have to top this cross with your next!:evil:


----------



## eteson (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot!



abax said:


> The colors are wonderful, but that dorsal is a bit cupped. Is this bloom fully mature or just opened?



The cupped dorsal comes from andreettae. The flower itself is quite cupped. I would have expected a little bit more schlimii influence ... hopefully the reverse cross is going to be better.:wink:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 17, 2013)

Very nice. Please let us know when you can get plants to the U.S.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 17, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## Cheyenne (Dec 17, 2013)

I think it is wonderful. A much different outcome than i wold have thought. Seens like the colr of schlimii domonates its hybrids. In this one not so much. It seems lije the two parents worked togeter well and came out with tht nce pink color. I love the shape and pouch. Sure it could oen up more but for a frt blom it is great. The plant look very healthy too.


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 17, 2013)

very nice,probally next flowering it will open alot more


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 17, 2013)

Chicago Chad said:


> Very nice. Please let us know when you can get plants to the U.S.


And also to Europa!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 17, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## MaryPientka (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratuations!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 18, 2013)

It is very sweet. I'd like to see it available in the US, also!


----------



## e-spice (Dec 21, 2013)

Beautiful! The soft pink color is great!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 22, 2013)

Wow! Gorgeous! Congratulation... Very interesting cross...


----------

